# Miss Emma and Isabella! Update - They're gone! :(



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

My foster babies are getting so big!

It seems like only yesterday they were little and helpless... now they're running, playing, climbing and fighting all the time. They eat on their own and will be out of sight in a flash when I'm not looking. Its so much fun!

Emma is the grey and white one... she used to be very reserved and stuck up, but has turned into the little meanie lately! While she's fine with cat food... give her raw meat and she growls at anyone who comes near her!! She also gets possessive over some of her toys!

Izzy is still my favorite (just look at that face!!!) and she has fallen completely in love with my dog! Its the cutest thing ever! 

These are only a few of the pictures, I've got like 30 on their petfinder site and will upload some videos as soon as I get them to a smaller file. Enjoy!!












































More can be seen here! 

http://members.petfinder.com/~SC165/EmmaIzzy.html


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

omg Izzy the most adorable kitten I have ever seen!


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

They're both adorable. No matter how many pics of kittens I see.... they wow me each and every time.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What cute fluffballs! :lol: :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awwww, so tiny and so cute. I hope they're adopted out soon and together


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I love the flower pot pic -- they are too cute!!


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

How cute!! Is that your dog's nose in that one pic? That's so cute.

Katie


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those kittens are sooo cute :wink:!
I luv gray & white kitties :luv 

The pic w/the dog's nose is too cute.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

That's my dog's nose  she just can't be... around them. She's either out of the room (usually because of a cllosed door) or she's right on top of them... its adorable. She practically runs me down when I come home from work with them!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, those are cute babies! They are going to be GORGEOUS gals! You could sell the one with your dog to a calendar it's a perfect shot! So sweet that your dog loves the babies. Our family dog (older male Shih Tzu) raised a few orphan kittens as his own! Funny to see a dog so worried about kittens!


----------



## Darth Kleotus (May 27, 2005)

Those are some of the cutest kittens I've ever seen!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh what adorable kittens. I hope 
they get adopted out together. It was fun seeing
lots of pictures.. I couldnt get enough!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Tonight will be my last night with my babies. They've been adopted (together!!) and after their fiv/felv test and first set of shots, they're leaving me 

I'm glad they found a home, but I just wasn't quite ready to give them up. The couple used a different vet in the past, so hopefully they'll change over to us so I can at least watch them grow.

I've got a letter thanking them for taking them in, the schedule for when they need the rest of their shots and when they can be spayed, and went out and bought them some toys. I've also got plenty of information and food samples, as well as treats and a couple of boxes of litter deodorizer (free kitten adoption packs). I hope these people will realize how much love I've put into them and give them the best home ever!

I'm off to spend the last hours I've got left with them... wish them luck in their new home!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Aww they are gorgeous kitties...I am sorry they are going and that you can't keep them. I know it must be so hard to say good bye but just know you gave them the best start in life  

I wish them lots of luck in there new home, and I am thinking of you a lot.

take care

Eva x


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

oh my god. I completely lost it today.

I went in this morning, called the vet they listed for a reference and was told that they've only been in to board, no shots or anything... so I got all excited that maybe, just maybe, I could keep them one more night while they got the records together. I left them messages at both numbers and didn't hear anything back. I went to lunch and had already planned out that I was going to not say anything to my mom and just surprise her with the kittens again when I got home.

So I was back from lunch not even 20 minutes when the receptionist comes back and says "your kitten's new people are here with their records to pick up the babies!" so I got all flustered, went out to my car to get the packets of information, food and toys i put together. I went up and looked over their stuff, talked about what I gave him and said I be back with the kittens... all through it I was fine. Just fine, completely totally fine. So I get the kittens out of their cage, and ask if anyone wants to say goodbye, and my friend Melany was like "what?? they're going so soon??" and I completely broke down. I couldnt' even take them up front for the people and physically hand them over, she had to do it. I tried to compose myself and went up to see them off, apologized for the tears and the woman was like "oh I understand, I can't see how you do this..." to which I resonded "well it was my first time, and honestly I don't think I could do it again!"

The worst part I think, as she was putting them in their carrier, she says "give your mom a kiss goodbye" and I lost it again... I was like "oh I already said my goodbyes... they'll get you all set up to go" and had to leave again. I was a wreck. I've never cried in front of people at work like that. The other day I got upset (really bad day...completely unrelated) and cried outside but only my boss saw me. So toward the end of the night, one of the techs came up and was like "so, I heard you actually had a heart tonight" and I lost it again.

Honestly, every time I think about them, or mention them the tears start flowing. I was really completely fine with the idea of them leaving... I just don't think I was ready. I just really wish I had said a proper goodbye...


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

*offers you a great big hug*

I am thinking of you sweetie and that sounds like such a hard day. I am so sorry you had to go through that and I only wish there was some words to make you feel better.

I wish I could do more, but know I am here if you ever need a shoulder to cry on ok?

Take care and thinking of you

Eva x


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

It's like having a piece of yourself taken from you, isn't it? 

**BIG







**


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> My foster babies are getting so big!
> 
> It seems like only yesterday they were little and helpless... now they're running, playing, climbing and fighting all the time. They eat on their own and will be out of sight in a flash when I'm not looking. Its so much fun!
> 
> ...


What little cuties


----------

